# X Marromiri filius amo a IESU de Virgine nato 420



## Chticli

<  X Marromiri filius amo a IESU de Virgine nato 420 >

Hi, all of you,

i'm working about a manuscript established in the 17e century, and i don't understand those words because of the "a" before IESU.

thanks for your help.

Chticli


----------



## wandle

Are you sure that reading of the manuscript is correct?
It seems doubtful to me.


----------



## fdb

"....anno ab...." would make more sense.


----------



## Chticli

it's correct but maybe is "anno" instead of "amo". For the "a" i'm sure, and it's written 'à'


----------



## Hamlet2508

It also has "Mar*c*omiri" instead of "Mar*r*omiri" , doesn't it?


----------



## fdb

I know from experience that it is difficult to read old documents, in whatever language, unless you have some idea of what it means. It would be really helpful if you could post a photographic image. And how are the numbers written? Roman or Arabic numerals? Presumably "420" means "1420"?


----------



## Hamlet2508

I suppose we are talking about this man and his son. The date "420" would fit the bill.


----------



## Chticli

No it's written Marromiri, but i don't think that it's the problem..And the date is really 420 because it's written in arabic numerals and no one 1 before.i've only a difficult about the "a" before IESU.Yes Hamlet, it's about a man with his son but my interest is in the "a" before IESU. That's all.Thanks a lot


----------



## Hamlet2508

It (probably) reads   "...the son of M. in the year (=anno) 420 from/after (= a) the birth of Jesus (=Iesu ...nato) by the Virgin(de virgine) "


----------



## CapnPrep

Chticli said:


> my interest is in the "a" before IESU.


It's the same as fdb's _ab_. It is normally reduced to _a_ before a consonant (and the _I_ of _Iesu_ is usually treated as a consonant).


----------



## XiaoRoel

En el siglo quinto no existían en occidente los números hindúes, que nos trasladaron los árabel (Mahoma es del s. VII). Lo que a un ojo inexperto parece una ce, puede ser una e, una te, una erre, y las íes, úes, emes, enes, eles, elles y demás son fácilmente confundibles. Y así, según el tipo de letra (carolina, gótica, humanística, etc.), las confusiones, ligadas al sistema de trazos del copista, se centran en un tipo u otro de grafema (con los antes aludidos como centro de la confusión por su trazado). La paleografía (que tuve el honor de estudiar con don Manuel Díaz y Díaz, un sabio) requiere un riguroso nivel de entrenamiento en la lectura y, aún así, a los ojos expertos las letras no se presentan con la claridad de nuestros tipos modernos. Por otro lado, los personajes aludidos no tienen por que ser contemporáneos de la escritura, y el material (tinta y soporte físico como papel, pergamino, piedra, metal, teja, etc.), además, también intervienen circunstancia externas al texto (palimpsestos, calidad del papel, conservación, calidad del trazo, estabilidad de la tinta, etc.). Conviene también saber que los rayos X y técnicas similares desvelan partes de la escritura a veces ocultas al ojo, incluso al avezado.
Para poder responder al tema del mensaje del texto sería necesaria su imagen y, aún asi, tampoco esto sería definitivo en cuanto a la interpretación. Afirmar categóricamente "aquí dice, así dice", en referencia a textos antiguos, no es frase de especialista. La prudencia y la consideración de posibilidades incluso antitextuales y antilingüísticas es lo normal antes de contar con un texto crítico y razonado.
Dicho esto, en cuanto a nuestra frase:


> X Marromiri filius amo a IESU de Virgine nato 420


varios comentarios:
1. La presencia o no del dígito no influye demasiado en la fecha que puede ser (1)420 o 420 (habría que estudiar el texto visible y la posibilidad de uno oculto).
2. En el texto, que parece una falsificación o una mala transcr_ipción,_ la *X* no parece una posibilidad real del texto, pero puede representar en la escritura actual a un nombre (¿no legible?) del texto original, que reúne en torno a *amo* (I love) un sujeto (íntimamente ligado a la expresión del yo que habla o, en este caso, escribe) *Marromiri filius* (Marromirus son) que además tendría un nombre propio que puede representar la X, seguramente de factura moderna y en el sentido que antes indiqué.
3. Lo raro (aunque no tanto si lo consideramos de baja fecha y, por tanto, más expresión de una lengua románica que del latín) es la preposición *a* (que representa seguramente *ad*) para marcar el paciente, es decir, como _amo_ es activo, el OD de la estructura oracional transitiva que, en este caso, es *Iesu* (que no sigue la flexión latina, sino un híbrido hebreo-latino), convertido en caso régimen general (_*Iesus*_ sólo tiene en San Jerónimo y en el latín cristiano tres formas: en -_s_ (nominativo) en -_m_ (acusativo) y en -_ø_ los demás casos. Precisamente esta "rareza" y la desaparición del morfema -m de acusativo en el latín vulgar son la causa de la confusión que presenta el texto (evidentemente obra de un hablante de lenguas romances, francés, castellano, gallego y portugués, o catalán) con ese sintagma *a Iesu* (que aparentemente es un ablativo, pero que en realidad sólo puede encubrir un *ad Iesum* que, a su vez, respondería, en buen latín a *Iesum*) que sólo puede interpretarse como OD de *amo* (si esta forma está bien leída).
4. En consecuencia la confusión de caso (el texto nos presenta un falso ablativo) la aposición explicativa a Iesu, sí sigue las reglas de concordancia y aparece en ablativo de uirgene nato.
5. En cuanto a la fecha, el año 420 cuadra con el personaje, pero el texto será unos mil años posterior, más o menos, _i.e_., _grosso modo_.


----------



## fdb

Hamlet has translated your text correctly. You can ignore the last posting.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El último "post", aparte de la duda sobre la transcripción hace una interpretación de las incoherencias textuales en cuanto a la construcción latina.
No se puede leer por encima. 
Antes de hacer afirmaciones tan tajantes como ésta, _You can ignore the last posting_, es necesario escuchar a los que sabemos del tema (porque somos especialistas) y que, por añadidura, intentamos explicar a los legos algo más complicado de lo que parece, los textos en latín de autores nativos de lenguas modernas o medievales (románicas, germánicas, eslavas, húngaro, eusquera) que, en especial entre los hablantes de lenguas románicas, pueden interferirse mutuamente, sobre todo en el proceso expresivo en la lengua no natal (generalmente mal aprendida).
No está de más un poco de respeto y educación, norma general y correcta de estos foros.
Un saludo.


----------

